# Armaçao De Pera.. Algarve.



## Pauljenny (Feb 3, 2021)

Even in these quiet times, the clampdown on Wildcamping continues .
Yesterday,10 units were fined for flouting the new rules.
Serves them right..
They've been well warned.


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

I never did like that Al Garve.

His eyes are too close together.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

{groan}


----------



## Compo (Feb 3, 2021)

was that  on the paid for waste ground e4 per night????near the boat on the roundabout


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2021)

Compo said:


> was that  on the paid for waste ground e4 per night????near the boat on the roundabout


i often sit in that boat and wave at passers by. small pleasure for a tiny mind


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 3, 2021)

I think that was declared illegal and shut down 18 months ago. As far as I understand it's a no, under the new legislation.?
No doubt sometime will update on this spot 
.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 4, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Even in these quiet times, the clampdown on Wildcamping continues .
> Yesterday,10 units were fined for flouting the new rules.
> Serves them right..
> They've been well warned.


The new Wildcamping regulations apply to the Algarve area only. Is that correct?


----------



## 2cv (Feb 4, 2021)

Trotter said:


> The new Wildcamping regulations apply to the Algarve area only. Is that correct?



It would appear that they apply everywhere. Link


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm fairly certain it's country wide, Del.
But the Rozzers will only look where there's a reported problem.
They aren't going  to waste time and resources, wandering through the sticks, looking for the odd wildcamper.
There's enough ignorant bu99ers, doing the bleedin obvious, to give them a good haul.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 4, 2021)

Trotter said:


> The new Wildcamping regulations apply to the Algarve area only. Is that correct?


Coastal? There are plenty of Aires inland. They maybe still be open, as they are legal, COVID permitting.


----------

